# My babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*HEY EVERYONE, I FINALLY GOT A FEW BABIES OUT OF A SPAWN, I WILL SEND PICS. OF THEM IN ABOUT ANOTHER WEEK WHEN U CAN SEE THEM, LOL. HERE ARE THE PARENTS PICS THOUGH. THE MALE IS A CROWNTAIL AND THE FEMALE IS JUST ONE OF MY MANY GIRLS OF 14.*







this is tippy







this is juliet
hope there children are as pretty as they are. :-D


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

aw, keep me posted I'd like to see the babies I bet they are going to be cute, and when they grow up they will be beautiful just like the parents.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

good luck with the babies


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Good luck with the babies.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*fry updates*

*HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY FRY THAT ARE 5 DAYS OLD, THEY ARE PRETTY BIG IF YOU ASK ME, I THINK THEY ARE LITTLE PIGS. SORRY ABOUT THE PICS BUT I DID THE BEST I COULD.*
*







THIS IS MY LITTLEST PIG :-D







THIS ONE IS ABOVE THE LEAF, ITS SMALLER :-?







THIS ONE IS LOOKING FOR MORE FOOD ;-)







THIS ONE IS IN FRONT OF THE BAMBOO ITS MY PIG :lol:







THIS IS MY PIG, IT EATS ANYTHING 
THERE ARE 8 ALL TOGETHER BUT SOME OF THEM ARE BROWN AND I CANT GET A PIC, MAYBE THEY ARE GOING TO BE RED OR SOMETHING. WILL SEND MORE PICS WHEN THEY GET BIGGER AND THEY CAN BE SEEN BETTER :shock:




*


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very cool. Congrats


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Sweet!!!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*growing babies*

*i found out why my babies are growing so fast. the snails i put in the tank are very large and forgot about the very tiny eggs they lay in a film on the side of the tank. this afternoon i saw my fry pigging out on those eggs, hmmmm, might be on to something. oh yea, there are 10 now instead of eight, maybe more before its over, will send pics. again wednesday.:shock: six of my fry are white right now and the others are dark brown, wander what color they are going to be and what kind, crowntail or veiltail. hopefully just happy ones.*


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

lookin good!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

very cool! let me know what color you have when they get bigger.....id like to get some white, yellow, orange, dark green or black colored ones if you get any of those colors


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*my babies*



ChristinaRoss said:


> very cool! let me know what color you have when they get bigger.....id like to get some white, yellow, orange, dark green or black colored ones if you get any of those colors


 I will definitly keep evryone posted, they are growing like crazy, I think I have at least 3 solid white, they are my biggest.The others dont look as fat but are very long, maybe those are males. Anyways they are still eating like pigs, they already know that when I walk to the tank here they all come lol. All I see:lol: are those black eyes.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

very cool!


----------

